# What kind of contraption are you using....



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am debating on moving my power supply and DCC control outside but frankly, I'm scared. My other option is keeping it indoors in an antique desk with the wiring routed through the wall. What does everyone else do? I live in Colorado so have extremes from 100 degree plus days to snowy and cold. My DCC is wireless so a direct conection from the hand controller isn't a great concern. What drives me to this is my wifes slightly unhappy stare with an "unnessesary" piece of furniture in the family room. Covenants don't allow sheds so that option is out. Ahh, the beauty of trainage...

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an AC outlet and a DC cable to the track sitting in the corner of my layout. When I want to run track power (which I don't anymore), I bring out my "Power House", which sits over the top of the AC outlet and cable, and thus hides it. Inside the power house is an industrial power supply (small and lightweight) and an Aristo TE. The antenna for the TE exits the building to a power pole. When I'm not running track power, the whole thing just gets picked up and stored inside my weather proof train shed (or the garage). 

p.s. I live in Fort Collins, CO


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I saw an excellent implimentation a couple weeks ago, whihc consisted of an entire Digitrax setup mounted in one of those big gray tool boxes. The owner had boosters for two power districts, had wired the various fuses, switches, and contacts to panels on the front, and had permanently wired cables to plug directly into his layout, coiled neatly inside the top along with his wireless throttles and any extras needed. All he had to do was open the top and route the cables through holes pre0cut for the purpose, then plug everything in and start running. 

I particularly liked his idea for my own purposes, since I'll probably be using the same DCC system for a home HO layout, a garden railroad, and a modular layout. With everything mounted so neatly, it's a cinch.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My Aristo units are a;ways outdoors here in Massachusetts. 
Weather proof cabinet houses most electronics and I have some receivers in an old mail box that looks likea barn. 

Biggest issue I had over the last 5 years was a mouse nest in one of the barns and the mouse wanted the antenna for the nest being created.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

At the Chicago Botanic, they're all mounted in 2 sheds, but they take them in for winter. 

Mine are all mounted in tenders


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, go outside! I think you and the wife will both be happier. I live about 12 miles from Castle Rock and run DCC with remote control outdoors all year. Yes it does snow but as you know it generally melts pretty quick here. Yes it gets pretty hot too. Last summer on a hot day it was 97 in the shade, I put a thermometer on section of track that was in the direct sun and it registered 130. No problems running, but I wouldn't want to leave the train out too long just sitting in that much heat. 

I've been outdoors for 3 years now. I do clean the track before each run with a pole sander, takes about 3 minutes to walk the 130' feet. I find that even if the track doesn't need cleaning for power purposes it's nice to clean the top of the rails from tiny specs of dust and rocks and leaves and such. The train stays on the tracks much better. 

Going outside will need some planning. Ideally you need a shed or some way of protecting the trains from rain/snow/sprinklers, or maybe pull into the garage? DCC is nice but electronics in general don't like to get wet. If you have to carry your loco and rolling stock out and in every time you run you probably won't run as much. Also, the track work needs to be good, so you need a good base, I would recommend a Logan Ladder or the Smith Outdoor Benchwork, if you'd prefer a raised layout. It's more work than the trench method up front but if you plan on running trains for years it's worth the extra effort up front, in my opinion. 

If you need help give me a ring, I'm about 20 minutes away.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's mine in an upside down drain "sump". Screen on underside to keep out critters, fan on power supply keeps air circulating and heat keeps moisture at bay. Complete DCC setup with remote interface to serial port for remote computer control: 






















Regards, Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well given your circumstances that drain sump idea looks great


i run analog and simply leave my power supply and controls under a large tupperware cover with stones on top, raised from the tabletop; its connected to the house by an extention cord but always unplugged when not in use- i use banana plug quick connects for easy hook up 


-when it gets very bad it comes inside;  i leave my lgb signal hut control outside-also covered for protection


i think however that some sort of box is the solution-nice to look at, moveable, easy to access, ventilated but dry,perhaps something that compliments your patio area-a nice large storage bench for patio cushioins-with necessary changes perhaps?  or simply build a large storage box with what you need-


----------

